# ruger vaquero holster



## Brian T (Jun 30, 2009)

I just bought a ruger new vaquero in .357 with the 4 5/8 barrel and I'm looking for a good quality holster/belt. Something somewhat authentic cowboy looking. any tips or ideas?
thanks
Brian


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I found thies..I have more ib bookmarks..I'll try to hunt them down.
http://www.buffaloarms.com/browse.cfm/2,145.html
http://www.oldtradingpost.com/


----------



## GySgt1811 (Jul 4, 2009)

BrianT, you might also try El Paso Saddlery Company, El Paso, Texas. They've made several for me, including one for a New Vaquero, 5 1/5". El Paso Saddlery has been doing business since the '90's...the 1890's. Top quality and authentic as you can get.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi 
Are you going to shoot SASS? (Cowboy Shooting)

It's a lot of fun - http://www.sassnet.com/

The reason I ask is that they have very specific rules on your leather and I wouldn't want you to do what I did and buy a rig that didn't meet their safety rules, etc. 

Even if you are not going to shoot SASS, here is their forum - great advise on cowboy guns.

http://www.sassnet.com/forums/

By the way, I love my Ruger Vaquero in .45 long colt.

I hope this helps.

Oh and welcome to the forum.

:smt1099


----------



## Brian T (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks, alot guys. I hope to do some cowboyshooting eventually 
Brian


----------

